# Firefox Can't Find Server



## MorroBay (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm a computer illiterate. Please spell out your response in the most simple way possible. Don't assume I understand computer lingo or procedures. I have a Compaq Presario SR1610NX desktop running XP. My computer is running a little slow but I have eliminated all start-up programs. I have used CCleaner recently. My Microsoft Defender Pro antispyware software and Avast Antivirus software claim there is nothing negative on my 'puter. My main concern at the moment is the message I SOMETIMES get "Firefox Can't Find the Server". I would appreciate any suggestions. And yes, I have sent in a donation to Tech Guy. THANK YOU.


----------



## Uth233 (Apr 16, 2005)

When this happens again close out and see if IE(Internet Explorer) is having the same problem if it isn't then I don't know.
If however it's off line too then try this:
1.go to the start menu that's the menu that has stuff like My Computer,My Documents and will have Owner in a blue bar at he top
2. select network connections it should be in there (I'm assuming you left this as it was when you got this PC)
3.click network connections you should now see 1 or 2 drawings of a metallic T with lines coming out of it right click both one at a time if you have 2 if you have 1 just right click that one.
4.select Properties whether or not it says working properly click repair
That should get you back online quickly
If this gets persistent come on back!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you can get to other sites Firefox then we now you can get online.
So if you go to the same site with IE that you can't get to with Firefox and get the Can't Find Server then I would say that the site is down so it is not your computer but the web site.
Now if you are blocking Java Script or use No Script to block the Java Script there are some site that will not work at all and you may get the same Can't Find Server message.


----------



## MorroBay (Aug 4, 2007)

I can go to any site I want with Firefox. Many times I get the message "Firefox can't find this server". I then click on "try again" and it takes me to the site. I never got the message "Firefox can't find this server" until very recently. Now computer is running very slowly. I ran my Microsoft Defender antispyware software and it says there is no spyware on my computer. Please take me step by step to solve this problem. THANKS.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You could post a HijackThis v2.0.2 log and then one who knows how to read it can help you out.
Best to post the log in the Malware Removal & HijackThis Logs forum.


----------



## clarkw (Dec 3, 2007)

I get the above message several times a session and as soon as I hit retry, the site comes up.I cannot detect a pattern of any type but it's quite annoying. I know this has been noted before but I have not seen a solution.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Anytime a server can't be "found", that tells me there might be a DNS (Domain Name Service) issue at hand which is preventing Firefox from locating the address of the website in question. A second attempt can work because the DNS lookup works. It will take some investigation, possibly in the networking forum, to determine why the intermittent DNS lookup problems exist.

Peace...


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

*MorroBay*


> Avast Antivirus software


If you are using Avast anti-virus Web Shield, you might try disabling the scan all files web protection 
that filters all HTTP traffic and enable scanning only for downloadable executable files in web traffic.


----------



## Uth233 (Apr 16, 2005)

A random event like that happened to me & my modem was going get that checked.


----------



## clarkw (Dec 3, 2007)

I found this on a Mozilla forum and it seems to have worked at least for the present time:
IPv6

The problem may be with IPv6 ("Internet Protocol version 6"). To disable IPv6, change the preference network.dns.disableIPv6 from "false" to "true" . Here are the steps:

1. Type about:config in the address bar, press Enter.
2. Find network.dns.disableIPv6 in the list.
3. Right-click -> Toggle.
4. Restart Firefox/Mozilla Suite and try again. 

If this doesn't work, re-enable IPv6 by resetting the preference to "false".


----------

